# tortoises that do not hibernate



## patrickstar (Jul 14, 2010)

starting from the largest can you give me the names of the tortoises that DO NOT hibernate/


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 14, 2010)

galapagos
aldabra
sulcata
leopard

thats all i know, im sure you will get a full list.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 14, 2010)

Redfoot and Yellowfoot don't hibernate.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 14, 2010)

Galapagos
Aldabra
Sulcata
Asian black
Asian brown
Leopard (though in South Africa Leopard tortoises hibernate)
Yellowfoot
Angonoka
Radiated
Redfoot
Impressed
Elongated
Forsten's
Travancore
Burmese Star
Forest hingeback
Algerian greek
Chaco
Indian Star
Homes hingeback
Western Bells hingeback
Eastern Bells hingeback
Madagascar Bells hingeback
Libyan greek
North Moroccan greek
South Moroccan greek
Pancake
Spekes hingeback
Spider
Flat-tailed spider
Tunisian greek
Egyptian

I think thats it 

Danny


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 14, 2010)

i knew that was coming. great job Danny!


----------



## patrickstar (Jul 14, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Galapagos
> Aldabra
> Sulcata
> Asian black
> ...




thanks so much, i didnt know there were so many, this really helps.............patricktort



spikethebest said:


> i knew that was coming. great job Danny!thanks so much.......................which are the top ten according to size, with largest number 1




from largest to smallest, what are the top ten in order


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 14, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Galapagos
> Aldabra
> Sulcata
> Asian black
> ...



I think this should be moved to the important thread section.


----------



## patrickstar (Jul 14, 2010)

i hope im doing this right. thanks danny, so much.......can you tell me from the largest to the smallest, the top 10. its for a book, so i kinda need to be accurate. plus ill look them all up. i need to find out weights and lengths. i just don't know the order


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 14, 2010)

that was from largest to smallest. just wikipedia the sizes of each.


----------



## patrickstar (Jul 14, 2010)

ok thanks danny, ill look it up


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 14, 2010)

What book are you doing? Did you want the top ten size wise of all tortoises or just the ones that don't hibernate? Did you want average size or maximum size?

Danny


----------



## patrickstar (Jul 14, 2010)

I can make them as wise as I want,I just didn't want to get into the hibernation thin,and a. City of tortoises, I can go with sizes, and colors, how long they live, there's so many different dinamics, I don't want to go overboard, with stuff like this you can go on and on.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 14, 2010)

patrickstar said:


> I can make them as wise as I want,I just didn't want to get into the hibernation thin,and a. City of tortoises, I can go with sizes, and colors, how long they live, there's so many different dinamics, I don't want to go overboard, with stuff like this you can go on and on.



What in the world? Not sure what you were trying to say.


----------

